# Mẹ e bị rụng tóc thì nên điều trị tại Color Pro hay tại nhà?



## mai phương

Mẹ e bước vào giai đoạn mãn kinh, tóc tuy k bị bạc nhanh nhưng lại rụng rất nhiều. Được ai mách cho cách gì là mẹ e liền làm theo với mong muốn cải thiện tình trạng này. Mẹ e cũng dùng đủ cách từ dân gian tới hiện đại nhưng k ăn thua. Thấy mẹ lo lắng, e có tìm hiểu thì thấy ở Color Pro có phương pháp điều trị rụng tóc khá bài bản và hiệu quả, còn khiến tóc mọc dày lên nữa. Đến đây họ sẽ tiến hành chẩn đoán để tìm nguyên nhân r sẽ đưa ra phương pháp điều trị cho đúng với tình trạng của tóc. Chia sẻ thì mẹ e vẫn còn phân vân lắm, theo các mom thì nên điều trị rụng tóc ở salon Color Pro hay ở nhà?


----------



## tranggg

Mình chưa đến mãn kinh mà rụng quá chừng tóc  không biết vào độ tuổi đó còn thế nào nữa.
Mà bên color pro này ở đâu?
Nếu đúng mà trị rụng tóc đc với tóc mọc dày lên thì đâu e cũng mò đến làm bằng đc
Cái răng cái tóc là góc con ng mà


----------



## mai phương

tranggg nói:


> Mình chưa đến mãn kinh mà rụng quá chừng tóc  không biết vào độ tuổi đó còn thế nào nữa.
> Mà bên color pro này ở đâu?
> Nếu đúng mà trị rụng tóc đc với tóc mọc dày lên thì đâu e cũng mò đến làm bằng đc
> Cái răng cái tóc là góc con ng mà


Có mấy cơ sở cơ chị ơi. Chị ở hcm thì vào website bên họ coi kỹ lại xem thế nào chị ạ
http://colorpro.vn/
Bên này em thấy giá hơi cao nên vẫn lăn tăn k biết nên khuyên mẹ em đến đây điều trị hay mua bộ sp trị rụng tóc của họ về nhà dùng cho kinh tế hơn k?


----------



## Thùy Duung

Thế bạn cứ để mẹ thử điều trị ở slon trc xem sao. Giờ công nghệ hiện đại hơn rất nhiều rồi chúng mình cứ theo dân gian ko ăn thua đâu.
ở đây họ còn chụp khám, còn có máy móc công nghệ điện di đưa dưỡng chất vào nang tóc chứ ở nhà k biết có hiệu quả k?


----------



## saobang

Phụ nữ mình khổ thật ha các mom, thấy bảo mãn kinh k chỉ teo tóp mọi thứ mà còn nhiều bệnh nọ, bệnh kia chứ chả riêng j mỗi rụng tóc đâu


----------



## mai phương

Thùy Duung nói:


> Thế bạn cứ để mẹ thử điều trị ở slon trc xem sao. Giờ công nghệ hiện đại hơn rất nhiều rồi chúng mình cứ theo dân gian ko ăn thua đâu.
> ở đây họ còn chụp khám, còn có máy móc công nghệ điện di đưa dưỡng chất vào nang tóc chứ ở nhà k biết có hiệu quả k?


À, bước đầu thì em cũng phải đưa mẹ qua đây ng ta soi nang tóc cho, còn đâu mà mình mua 1 bộ sản phẩm Scalp của nhật về nhà tự điều trị rụng tóc tại nhà ấy chị


----------



## thư vân

Uh chị đang điều trị rụng tóc tại nhà bằng bộ sản phẩm scalp nhật gồm có tẩy tế bào chết, dầu gội S, dầu xả R và tinh chất Ex đây này



Mua ở bên color pro thì đc cái yên tâm hàng chính hãng


----------



## ngọc liinh

Do suy giảm nội tiết nữ đó , em có thể nhắc mẹ thay đổi lại chế độ ăn uống nghỉ ngơi xem sao. Bổ sung thêm thực phẩm giàu Omega-3,-6, uống thêm vitamin D3, các loại chất béo bão hoà có trong oliu hay quả bơ ý. Còn nếu ko hiệu quả nhiều thì em nghiên cứu cho mẹ điều trị theo phương pháp trên cũng được.


----------



## mai phương

thư vân nói:


> Uh chị đang điều trị rụng tóc tại nhà bằng bộ sản phẩm scalp nhật gồm có tẩy tế bào chết, dầu gội S, dầu xả R và tinh chất Ex đây này
> View attachment 7112
> Mua ở bên color pro thì đc cái yên tâm hàng chính hãng


Vâng, em cảm ơn chị ạ.


----------



## lan hương89

Bên này chủ yếu là uốn nhuộm phục hồi tóc thì nổi tiếng lắm nha. Mình thấy có cả mấy e hoa hậu đều làm tóc bên này nên cũng qua đây làm tóc mấy lần. màu tóc tương phản ánh sắc đẹp tự nhiên mà tóc khỏe, không bị khô xơ, hư tổn đâu.


----------



## hoa lê nguyen

Em mới 32 tuổi thôi, đẻ em bé xong rụng tóc rất nhiều. Em làm điều trị rụng tóc công nghệ Nhật của salon này bên Phan Xích Long nè.
Họ làm kỹ lắm, bước đầu họ kiểm tra da đầu bằng máy soi da. Cái này kiểu như ống nghe bsi m đi khám đó J)) soi 1 lúc thì ra tình trạng tóc và họ tư vấn tình trạng và nguyên nhân rụng tóc, rồi mới dùng bộ sản phẩm tẩy tế bào chết, gội xả, và xịt dưỡng. Cuối cùng là dùng máy điện di giúp đưa dưỡng chất sâu vào nang tóc. Có điều kiện thi đi làm thường xuyên, còn k thì chỉ cần mua bộ sản phẩm về nhà thôi, kiên tri chút cũng hiệu quả bạn ạ.


----------



## mai phương

hoa lê nguyen nói:


> Em mới 32 tuổi thôi, đẻ em bé xong rụng tóc rất nhiều. Em làm điều trị rụng tóc công nghệ Nhật của salon này bên Phan Xích Long nè.
> Họ làm kỹ lắm, bước đầu họ kiểm tra da đầu bằng máy soi da. Cái này kiểu như ống nghe bsi m đi khám đó J)) soi 1 lúc thì ra tình trạng tóc và họ tư vấn tình trạng và nguyên nhân rụng tóc, rồi mới dùng bộ sản phẩm tẩy tế bào chết, gội xả, và xịt dưỡng. Cuối cùng là dùng máy điện di giúp đưa dưỡng chất sâu vào nang tóc. Có điều kiện thi đi làm thường xuyên, còn k thì chỉ cần mua bộ sản phẩm về nhà thôi, kiên tri chút cũng hiệu quả bạn ạ.


Vâng. Chắc đưa mẹ qua đó khám chụp làm lần đầu,nghe họ hướng dẫn xong là mua bộ sp về điều trị rụng tóc tại nhà rồi sẽ là cách tiết kiệm mà phù hợp nhất chị ạ


----------

